# Bandsaw Table Upgrade



## Alexam (16 Feb 2014)

Is it feasible to upgrade the table and fence on my DeWalt 3401 bandsaw? The machine seems to perform well, but is my first bandsaw and I cannot compare it against others that are newer and better models. The present fence is rather pathetic and the table would be better if larger.

I would like to have a steel, aluminium, or cast table, a little larger, with a decent fence. The alternative would be to wait and upgrade the bandsaw at a later date. Perhaps someone on this site would have the answers and possibly a solution to the replacement.

Alex


----------



## John15 (16 Feb 2014)

Alex,
There is a post elsewhere today, can't remember where, with a link to Axi. Just go to their website under bandsaw accessories. They do a fence upgrade which looks OK. I think I shall get one myself.
Cheers,
John


----------



## Alexam (16 Feb 2014)

John15":306q2rgb said:


> Alex,
> There is a post elsewhere today, can't remember where, with a link to Axi. Just go to their website under bandsaw accessories. They do a fence upgrade which looks OK. I think I shall get one myself.
> Cheers,
> John




Thanks John,
I did go to Axminster and bought a small upgrade fence, but whan I got it back home, it did not seem to be so good. Possibly due to the bandsaw table being rather small. That's why I am now looking to upgrade the actual table if possible, or wasit till I upgrade the whole machine to a larger model.

Being new to this, I want to give it more time before shelling out £6-700 for a new machine of the capacity I would like, but am prepared to spend a little on a new table if one can be found.

Alex


----------



## MMUK (16 Feb 2014)

If you're looking at an upgrade, how much would you want for your current bandsaw? I should be in the meerkat for one soon


----------



## Alexam (16 Feb 2014)

MMUK":1lfcbzxu said:


> If you're looking at an upgrade, how much would you want for your current bandsaw? I should be in the meerkat for one soon




Only had this a couple of weeks, so wont be upgrading the machine for some time, possibly end of year.

Alex


----------



## Glynne (16 Feb 2014)

You're already on the slippery slope!
Once you even consider a new bandsaw it's only a question of time.........


----------



## Alexam (16 Feb 2014)

I know! .......................... Taken years of grease on many slopes. Perhaps I need to take to the snow slopes!


----------



## n0legs (16 Feb 2014)

Hi, I used some 18mm phenolic plywood for a new table saw top I made a little while ago. One side is textured but the other side is smooth.
It's very tough, it's used for lorry beds, and very slick. On my project it has stayed extremely flat.
If you were to get some could you not bolt this down to the original table with some countersunk bolts. Cut the necessary blade slot. Attach to the front underside edge a length of steel angle to fix the fence kit to. 
I guess you bought this one http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-rip-fence-upgrade


Here's what I did with some.


----------



## Alexam (17 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the thought n0legs. It may be the way forward, but I was perhaps thinking that someone may have already done this with steel or aluminium on a similar small table as with the DeWalt 3401. The fence I bought from Axminster was the smaller one, but id didn't look right when getting it next to the actual table. A larger table may invalidate the tilt of the table, but I could accept that at present until I switch bandsaws.
Alex


----------



## n0legs (17 Feb 2014)

Alexam":3fcjd5ta said:


> Thanks for the thought n0legs. It may be the way forward, but I was perhaps thinking that someone may have already done this with steel or aluminium on a similar small table as with the DeWalt 3401. The fence I bought from Axminster was the smaller one, but id didn't look right when getting it next to the actual table. A larger table may invalidate the tilt of the table, but I could accept that at present until I switch bandsaws.
> Alex


 
When I was considering materials for my project I intended using aluminium sheet, the cost was excessive for the worth of the machine I was modifying. Steel was my next choice but that isn't always flat or smooth enough and I wanted to make the top quite big, so this still worked out fairly expensive.
Simple fact with my project, because of friends in the know with free materials to hand, it worked out a worthwhile exercise. 
I have some of the ply left over and I'm overdue a visit so I'll have a look around at a friends workshop. 
How big a table do you hope to get ? No promises but you never know what I may find in a long forgotten corner.


----------



## david123 (17 Feb 2014)

I did a review on the fence a little while ago. I am very happy with it on my saw table, but I could see you needing a bigger bandsaw table to make it work. Let us know how you get on with the table project .


----------



## Alexam (17 Feb 2014)

n0legs":1k67sqp3 said:


> Alexam":1k67sqp3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the thought n0legs. It may be the way forward, but I was perhaps thinking that someone may have already done this with steel or aluminium on a similar small table as with the DeWalt 3401. The fence I bought from Axminster was the smaller one, but id didn't look right when getting it next to the actual table. A larger table may invalidate the tilt of the table, but I could accept that at present until I switch bandsaws.
> ...




Hi n0legs,

The present table is only 15" x 15", (_I still think in Imperial_), with a rather thin edge with little depth, so not much use to bolt onto and a rather poor fence. There is a lock to connect where the blade exits to keep both parts rigid and this could remain or not as the case may be.

My thoughts were if a new table surface were increased to approximately 22"-24" max and bolted or screwed down to the present aluminium table, then a thicker edge could be used under the edge, making it easier to bolt on a suitable fence. That fence could be like the one you showed http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-rip-fence-upgrade although I need to consider if it warrants that, or one could be made. I'm not too bothered about the table being able to tilt fully as long as the 90 degrees can be maintained, but would need to consider blade extraction.

I have not heard about phenolic plywood before, but having looked it up, it seems to have a hard surface. Also, having looked at several videos about making a fence, perhaps that would be the way to go. If the ply were 18mm of that sort of size, it should stay fairly flat and not restrict the depth of cut too much, which is presently 6".

All help and guidance welcomed.

Alex


----------



## Alexam (20 Feb 2014)

Is phenolic plywood better than say a kitchen worktop material, which would be formica or the like on top?

Alex


----------



## n0legs (20 Feb 2014)

Hi Alex. From what I understand about it, it's a high quality plywood coated in a phenolic resin. I guess it's very much like a formica finish but being over the ply rather than chipboard it is stronger and far more stable.

How does this sound ? Knowing how difficult this stuff is to get in small quantity how do you fancy paying only the postage on a piece 26" square ?
I would gladly cut you a piece from my left overs, a little bigger than you mentioned in your earlier post so you can cut it down to a size you want.

As for fixing it down, I used some A2 stainless countersunk bolts with washers and nyloc nuts.
It can be a bit of a pipper to cut as it chips but that can be cured with a fine blade. I edged mine with some hardwood, glued and pinned into place.
The edging was then cut flush with a flush cutting router bit .


----------



## Alexam (20 Feb 2014)

Hi n0legs,
That's a very kind offer and one that I just cannot refuse. I hope I can return a favour at a later date.

The slightly larger size will do nicely and I will take the advice about hardwood edging. I will pm my details and let you have a cheque, or can transfer to your account if you pm back.

Can the bolts and washers you mention be obtained from somewhere like B & Q or where would you suggest? It will press me to move forward on this and will be a far better job once a new fence is attached and will keep you posted with WIP details.

Best regards

Alex


----------



## Tinbasher (20 Feb 2014)

The things that transformed my cheapo B&Q bandsaw were a new proper blade, an Axminster guide and a bit of time setting it all up properly. 

Fitting the guide was an easy but fiddly jobi, I used thin shims to pack out the guide track so that the guide ran parallel to the blade.


----------



## Alexam (21 Feb 2014)

ThanksTinbasher.

I have already spent time tuning the bandsaw and am pleased with the results. I feel a larger table would an improvement and the kind offer by Allan will allow me to do that soon. Have several new blades from Tuffsaws and Ian Black was most helpful when I spoke with him. The blades are excellent.

Initially I may try and build a fence and see how that goes.

Alex


----------



## Tinbasher (21 Feb 2014)

Don't give up on it you can get perfectly acceptable performance with work. Let us know how the table extension goes.


----------



## Claymore (29 Jul 2014)

...........


----------



## Lons (30 Jul 2014)

Claymore":w2bdldd1 said:


> My mate made a new table using an offcut of Corian from a kitchen fitters workshop, its approx 15mm thick and VERY solid smooth finish, he also made a matching fence using the leftovers.
> Apparently he used a router to do the edges, might be worth checking out?
> Cheers


You can usually get an offcut of corian from kitchen fitters. Hob cut out is ideal ( normally 12mm thick ).

I have the 3501 model which is identical except it has variable speed. Bought it new 20 odd years ago and has had relatively light use but never had a problem with it though as you say the table is small and fence is rubbish. It wasn'r a cheap saw, from memory around £300 all those years ago.

I've just aquired an old Startrite 352 which is a monster by comparison though :lol: 

Bob

ps: i have the original manual if you need a copy though I think it's around on the internet to download.


----------

